# Fish going CRAZY....



## vafisher (Dec 31, 2006)

hello,
I have a 30 gal freshwater tank with 3 fish... one red angel about 2 inches and another angel about 5 inches ( pretty large), and a zebra danio. Today when i went to feed them breakfast so to speak they flipped out when I started to feed them. They litterly starting swimming irratically and jumped out the top of the tank and knocked themselves out. Once they came too they are verry larthargic... gave them a break and then the smaller angel did the same thing again... checked water param and all is within speck... no visible stresses in tank and no changes for a good while..... not sure whats going on, and ideas?
thanks


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

I think they know your going to feed them and there exited.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

I think they know your going to feed them and there exited.


----------



## GeraldFrye (Dec 29, 2006)

Maybe they're mentally retarded, have you added any toxicities into the water by mistake?


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm curious to what your water params are, and what test kits you used... and also water temp. If they are only doing this when you approach the tank, and not if you stand across the room and just watch them, then I'm tempted to agree with the "feeding frenzy" suggestion. That is not uncommon... but seldom do I hear of a fish "knocking itself out" during such an event. Can you give us more information?


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

You need to add at least 4 or 5 more danios to that tank otherwise that one zebra danio will turn aggressive and nip the delecate fins of the angel fish, just a warning to you. There probably excited that you are going to feed them.


----------

